# Lowrance hook 9



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Looking at a Lowrance hook 9 does anyone run one I am looking to upgrade my screen from elite seven to the hook 9 .does anyone have one pros or cons thank you in advance


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

The hook 9 is the same basic unit as the elite 9 so if you like your elite 7 you are going to like the 9... Check and see if there are any combos with chart chips such as Navionics. This will give you more detailed charts


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Jcoholich.. Just curious if you have the hook series and if your noticed a difference in reloading of the screen. I was told the processor is faster speeding up the refresh rate on the screen. The lowrance Rep i spoke to stated that was an issue with the elite series when using a Navionics card and the hook series was supposed to correct it


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

It was corrected just make sure the hook you buy is running the most up to date software.


----------



## daveintoledo (Jun 16, 2009)

Just got the hook 7 with Navionics and so far... seems to load well...


----------



## daveintoledo (Jun 16, 2009)

jcoholich said:


> It was corrected just make sure the hook you buy is running the most up to date software.


how do i check this please


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Go to the lowrance webpage & search for software update. They will tell you what the latest update is & how to check the version on your machine.


----------

